# USA Made Water Shut-Off?



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

I am a Licensed Contractor with only a Class B Builders, but I do my own Plumbing Work on my own house. 

I had to re-replace the 3/4 Water Shut-Off Valve. It was Made in China and was only about 2 or 3 years old (it split and was spraying water). When I went to buy a new one at my local Old Time Real Hardware store, I asked where it was made and was told "China". I then told him "I will pay double for a USA Made one" and he said he wished he had one to sell to me. Same thing at my Old Time Farm Store, only ones they have are Made in China.

I have 2 questions:

1) Do you all believe the last one failed because of inferior Chinese quality?

2) Are there any USA Made ones available anywhere? (I failed to check with a Plumbing Supplier). 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Bill, Try these guys: http://www.valtorc.com/

Also try American Brass in Ohio, I think.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The valve failed because the importer/retailer/marketers specs were too low. The U.S. is just one market that Chinese companies produce for and the specs are determined by the manufacturer. China is the worlds largest manufacturer of car and Buick imports are #3 behind Mercedes and BMW. They also supply high-tech medical instruments made to U.S. specifications. You have to hunt to find a rickshaw there now because the freeways made them obsolete. Recently, there was long traffic jam out side Beijing that delayed people 10 hours and Shanghai traffic is worse.

It has become a small world we live in.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I use American made valves and China valves but I get it from my wholesalers where they carry quality. Your hardware store can easily get good ones they just have to pay for it. Money is always the driving force.

I have replaced many of the cheap China valves. What I see the most often is casting problems where there is deep pitting and voids.

One thing if you can remember this is be gentle with the packing nuts on some of the cheaper valves, the nut splits easier. Once that happens you could have a real mess on your hands.

If you had no choice but to only use a cheap valve make sure it's a ball valve. The cheap ball valves hold up much much better than the cheap gate valves and require no maintenance.

Mike


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

Appreciate all the replies. The brand name on it is Mueller. It does say that it meets ANSI/NSF 61-8.

Is it any good?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

VA -

The standards are just the minimum standards for the product, but it looks good to sell. There is nothing wrong with using better than minimum.


----------

